# Husqvarna 10530SBE Power Steering



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

My right steering trigger keeps getting stuck, I have lubricated the dogs with dry lube and that hasn't helped much, and the cables don't have any adjustments, any advise is much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

No other replies yet, so.... 

Do you know what's getting stuck? Is the cable moving smoothly? Can you disconnect something so that you can isolate the cable/lever movement from the mechanism itself? If you find that the cable/handle are sticking, for instance, then at least you can focus your attention on those. 

Since it's a cable, it's possible that water has gotten inside the housing and rusted the cable, for instance. This assumes it's a shrouded cable, inside a flexible housing, of course.


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

When I take the cover off it all looks to be ok. I will take your advise and lube the cable,


----------



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

This model husky 10530SBE doesn't have adjustable cable for the steering, the cable has place in it so it's not fully disengaging the dogs.
Is there an updated part or a fix for this?


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

2quik, Have you fixed your steering issue yet? I am almost finished doing a complete restoration of my 10530SBE. I had the lobes, clutches, drivers and all the other little parts completely disassembled. When you pull up the blue lever, it should move the steering brackets to disengage the driver from the lobe. There is a small spring that helps everything work. I would check that. There is very little tolerance in the assembly. Everything should be free moving and all bolts tight. Make sure no hairpin retainers are missing.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What kind of "dry lube" are you using? On new models Husqvarna is using what looks like copper grease. Also Husqvarna has gone to an adjustable steering cable so maybe it's possible to replace yours with one of the newer parts. Cables do stretch so it is possible yours has stretched beyond its useful length.


----------

